# Application Internet Usage Monitor



## rohan74 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi there,

I've got a pretty expensive wireless internet connection, I've got Vista and It has got a thousand applications which uses internet without my knowledge. Is there a way I can monitor internet usage per application, and possibly a way to individually block as per preference, I reckon I'd be able to block using my ZoneAlarm firewall.

Thanks in advance
Rohan


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If you utilize a Personal Firewall with Application Control (such as ZoneAlarm), you should be able to control what is and is not permitted access to the Internet. There are other methods, but this would be the easiest and most painless.


----------



## rohan74 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Cellus but somehow even after leaving only system applications and Firefox access to the internet meanwhile closing all other applications something in my vista machine is drinking my bandwidth pretty fast. ZoneAlarm is no good, I mailed their Tech-Support and their reply is not really helpful. I am desperately looking for Application level internet usage monitoring tool preferably free or at least with trial version.

Thanks again for you time.


----------

